# Thoughts on these Emerging Market/Asia ETFs



## SwagStock (2 June 2019)

I cant seem to decisively choose between VAE / UBP / ASIA etfs. I've done a decent amount of research into all of the different holdings , % allocation , fees , etc. 

VAE: 

VAE's returns may not be that great (historically speaking) when compared to UBP and ASIA and the over diversification of like 900 holdings may be too many when talking about emerging markets/asia. This etf seems way to 'safe' and may contain some bad holdings due its diversification. I do however seem to like VAE's dividend yield of around 2.5% when compared to the 1% from UBP / ASIA etf's.

UBP:

I do like the idea that it is concentrated in 50 tech/financial companies across Asia even though it makes it less diversified. I however am very turned off by its low trading volume and the fact that it does not contain India. Should its low trading volume be a worry? 


ASIA techonlogy tiger etf : 

I am a firm believer that tech is the future, however I already have a holding in the nasdaq 100 (NDQ) and not sure if owning the ASIA tech companies would be wise as they are direct competitors if the asia companies go global. Would holding both tech etf's be wise? This etf also contains india and china which fits my criteria. However it is a relatively new etf with pretty high fees which is turning me away from it. 

Overall:
I'm slightly leaning towards UBP / ASIA due to the high risk high reward nature of the etf but I just cant seem to decide between which etf to choose. Any additional insight on why you picked a certain etf is much appreciated.


----------

